# Fish fursonas?



## Tabitha (Aug 12, 2018)

So, I recently decided to change my fursona from a hyena to a catfish. I feel like it suits me a lot better! Anyways, I tried looking up other catfish furries (or even just fish in general), but to no avail.

Where all my finnies at??

(P.S. This is my first forum post! Hiii! New to the community. >u<)


----------



## Dongding (Aug 12, 2018)

Lol a feesh. <3


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 12, 2018)

Lmao a sheepe. : )c


----------



## Dongding (Aug 12, 2018)

3:<


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 12, 2018)

Yeah, I've noticed that the only fish-sonas I see with any regularity are specifically sharks.  I don't see much when it comes to 'sonas of any other type of fish.

Not that they're COMPLETELY unheard of - I did a quick image search on "anthro catfish" and unlike some species I was able to get a few viable results.  Very much mixed in there though.

.....I am tempted to crack jokes about earthquakes for some reason but it strikes me as downright insulting to do so.


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 12, 2018)

Now you can catfish everyone! 

Awesome fursona though.  Fish are cool! 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 12, 2018)

Uhh, I'm not sure what you're referencing with the earthquake thing. Isn't there a myth that catfish can sense earthquakes? Or something?

I just know that I've been catfishing before, so I know a bit about them. Like they are most active during the rain and eat food off the pond bed. They also LOVE chicken livers. Sounds a lot like me, lol!

Fish ARE cool. I was torn between my fursona being a catfish, alligator, or maybe even a little sunfish. I've caught a lot of sunfish before. So cute!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 12, 2018)

Tabitha said:


> Uhh, I'm not sure what you're referencing with the earthquake thing. Isn't there a myth that catfish can sense earthquakes? Or something?



Now that I thought about it again, it was Japanese mythology.  And my understanding in that regard is that the catfish was CAUSING the earthquakes.  I only knew about this because a number of video games reference said myth.

I kind of figured I might as well get it out of my system - there are a LARGE number of species jokes I still need to evict from my consciousness, but that's a discussion for another time.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 12, 2018)

I am big enough to cause an earthquake, that's for sure! XD

I'm chub feesh.


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 14, 2018)

I’ve thought about oscar fish as a character but I wouldn’t personally take as a sona. I don’t know many fish but I do know some amphibians. A frog and some axolotls come to mind.


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 14, 2018)

I've seen a few stingray sonas too, but I guess those are also of the shark family? (I feel like as an otter I should know more about fish than I do...)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 14, 2018)

I knew a fish once, his name was Buck and had big-ass lips.

True story.


----------



## Cho (Jan 19, 2019)

My other me is a fish. Betta... Name is Sanguine. It is really hard to find any inspiration in this sona as far as the look... Luckily, Bettas live in murky water and Sanguine may never actually be spotted so the look may be entirely irrelevant.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 19, 2019)

Spongebob Squarpants has all the fish sonas you need 


EDIT: Oh shit! Necro....


----------



## Evanbailyen (May 31, 2021)

I know the feeling, and the struggle! It is pretty sad that not all fish can cohabit in one tank. Some of them need one water temperature, and other fish need another temperature. Yet, it becomes pretty boring seeing the same fish in the tank. If I were you, I’d buy one more tank or just change the plants from the old one. Check this out aquarzon.com they have lovely plants for sale or you can just borrow some decorating idea. I have a guppy family, and they will soon become parents. This is very exciting even though it is nothing new for me.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 31, 2021)

Do mythological sea monsters count?


----------



## MaelstromEyre (May 31, 2021)

Tabitha said:


> So, I recently decided to change my fursona from a hyena to a catfish. I feel like it suits me a lot better! Anyways, I tried looking up other catfish furries (or even just fish in general), but to no avail.
> 
> Where all my finnies at??
> 
> (P.S. This is my first forum post! Hiii! New to the community. >u<)


I know of a lot of merfurs (like wolf or fox or lion mermaids), but not specifically fish fursonas.  I've also seen dolphins and whales.


----------



## Eremurus (Jun 3, 2021)

Look at this absolutely adorable whale shark.


----------



## Eremurus (Jun 3, 2021)

Hammerhead shark doggo. So cute.


----------



## Tacoshark (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Eremurus (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Bababooey (Jun 8, 2021)

I'd love a salmon character. Here's a very cool one by Maundoi which recently sold for $180 hhhhhhh god I wish he was mine...


----------



## sushy (Jun 8, 2021)

Well, make up a new salmon character then you have one too


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 10, 2021)

How about a hybrid?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 10, 2021)

I just finished this form of my sona yesterday (he's a shapeshifter so he has other forms too) :




It's a mix of orca (the fins, short nose and over-all bulky build), shark (whatever that is on his cheeks idk lol), and snake (the cobra-like hood-fin around his head).


----------



## Luridgast (Jun 14, 2021)

Looks cool! There is mine Lurid… I need to make more art of her -.-


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Jun 14, 2021)

Wouldn't be my main 'sona, but I've thought of making a manta ray character.


----------



## Luridgast (Jun 15, 2021)

CaitlinSnowLeopard said:


> Wouldn't be my main 'sona, but I've thought of making a manta ray character.


Omg yasss please!!!!! That would look hella cute


----------

